# TMNT 3D Movie!



## Nice Gai (Jul 20, 2006)

If this has been done please delete. I searched for this but nothing on the forum. Tell me what you think!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 20, 2006)

Where the hell you think naruto got it's actions from? NINJA TURTLES< JEA< GO TURTLES GO TURTLES GO GO GO!


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 21, 2006)

ya think Robbie Rist will be Mikey again?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool. I've been a tmnt fan since I was young.


----------



## Tsuuga (Jul 21, 2006)

They better bring back Vanilla Ice!




Just kidding.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm lovin the animation!

Seems they based the art style off the comic book....hopefully it'll be as violent and bloody!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

^Anyone ever read the oringal comics? I love em, hopefullly this will base it off that


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 21, 2006)

I hope their hella tight theme song will remain intact.


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 21, 2006)

that was cool although it looked like a video game intro lol....This movie looks alright...........i guess


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

^Well you gotta be a fan of the comics, or i guess the old show, i donno but this was like modren day spider-man when i was growing up.


----------



## OmniStrife (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! This things looks as good as I could dream of, the turtles are best as they were originaly and not like those new eyeless pumped up monsters! Thanks for giving me something new to look forward to!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

OmniStrife said:
			
		

> Wow! This things looks as good as I could dream of, the turtles are best as they were originaly and not like those new eyeless pumped up monsters! Thanks for giving me something new to look forward to!


Jea, agree with 100%, i'm pumped!!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jul 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Jea, agree with 100%, i'm pumped!!!


Indeed, and ulike SM3, we don't need to wait a whole year for it >_<


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Go Michaelangelo!! Cowabunga!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 21, 2006)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Go Michaelangelo!! Cowabunga!!!


Lmao, can't believe how big that was when i was growing up. Though the action in turtles is the shit


----------



## Rukie (Jul 21, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> ya think Robbie Rist will be Mikey again?


Why don't you ask him yourself. He has his own thread in the English Naruto Discussion forum, as the VA for Chouji. He hasn't shown up in awhile, but he may still scan the site to see what people are saying.
[Kyuu]​_Air​_Gear​_-​_14[6970F192].avi​


----------



## Newzfoxjr (Jul 21, 2006)

> Indeed, and ulike SM3, we don't need to wait a whole year for it >_<



Close enough. <_<


Looks cool, I'll go see it when it comes out, since I'm a big fan of TMNT.


----------



## conceptz (Jul 21, 2006)

This rulez! I want Shredder!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2006)

can't see qt on firefox


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2006)

Thinking of TMNT makes me crave for some pizza somehow.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2006)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> They better bring back Vanilla Ice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT, now I can't get Ninja Rap out of my head!

Also, I loved the only line in the trailer.

Mikey:  *in dumpster* I'm okay


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2006)

They don't look as cool as the old ones.

Yea, I have a feeling this one will suck, hard.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2006)

Okay people, the movie has a while b4 its done.  They have plently of time to touch things up in the looks department.  But why should they?  It looks EXACTLY like how the original comics did!

People really need to stop complaining about the "art style".   I mean, half of comic books fans who don't like anime, don't like it because of the "art style".  Well sorry for not having time to draw everything so super goddamn detailed!  Not all mangaka are Kentarou Miura!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Okay people, the movie has a while b4 its done.  They have plently of time to touch things up in the looks department.  But why should they?  It looks EXACTLY like how the original comics did!
> 
> People really need to stop complaining about the "art style".   I mean, half of comic books fans who don't like anime, don't like it because of the "art style".  Well sorry for not having time to draw everything so super goddamn detailed!  Not all mangaka are Kentarou Miura!


You know it's always impossible to please everyone.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Okay people, the movie has a while b4 its done.  They have plently of time to touch things up in the looks department.  But why should they?  It looks EXACTLY like how the original comics did!
> 
> People really need to stop complaining about the "art style".   I mean, half of comic books fans who don't like anime, don't like it because of the "art style".  Well sorry for not having time to draw everything so super goddamn detailed!  Not all mangaka are Kentarou Miura!


So true, the designs are excellent potrays of the comics...


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2006)

They´re not, they´re too "thin" and lack character.


Well, I hope they'll improve them til it gets out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2006)

Thin is fine, more acrobatic, they were a bit to chubby before anyway, now they look like REAL ninja turtles. Regardless the shit looks nice.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 22, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> They?re not, they?re too "thin" and lack character.
> 
> 
> Well, I hope they'll improve them til it gets out.


They may be thin, but they look badass. And what do you mean 'lack character'? Its a teaser trailer. Michelangelo seems to be in character to me.


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> They may be thin, but they look badass. And what do you mean 'lack character'? Its a teaser trailer. Michelangelo seems to be in character to me.


Yea, but, you know, they just didn't have that "turtles feel" IMO... of course they'll improve with all the dialogue but right now it doesn't look too good to me.


Here's hoping I?m wrong.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm not too sure about using the original character designs for the turtles. I'll have to look again to make sure that they didn't have those stupid turd tails. Overall, it doesn't look too bad and the action was top-notch, but what I'm most curious about is how the human characters will appear. Beyond that I expect a decent action flick next year.


----------



## little nin (Jul 22, 2006)

wow it actually looks good hehe


----------



## Seany (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow!!! it looks amazing!  
i love the designs of them, and this time there real ninjas 
Cannot wait XD i love the turtles!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2006)

Yea, hope it turns out to be real good.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 23, 2006)

For those who have never read the orignal comics, I suggest checking this out.
Link removed
It has plot synopses of all the old issues and you can even read the first two issues.


----------



## Nexas (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry for double post but I just found a interview with the director and producer.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Jul 23, 2006)

i cant believe it TMNT's is coming back to the big screen


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Jul 23, 2006)

This is really good news.Thanks for posting this! ^__^


----------



## Molekage (Jul 25, 2006)

i can't wait...


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 25, 2006)

Mako Iwamatsu was set to voice Splinter in this movie, but as I'm sure you can tell from my sig he has passed away, so I'm not sure who will be doing it now, or if they may have already done the voice recording o.o (which I doubt, but you never know).

Anyway, I think this will be a pretty cool movie, as long as they keep with the comics and don't go all kiddy on us.


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 26, 2006)

Mako was casted as Splinter...it is shame he past away.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 26, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> Mako was casted as Splinter...it is shame he past away.


Yea, it's a pity. Rest in peace Mako.


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 27, 2006)

um...yeah the show was great when i was young, but i highly doubt this movie will be any good....at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

^Good for your opinion, lots disagree.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea, I definitely have high hopes for this one.


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 27, 2006)

i could be wrong i guess, its just the new tv show is for little kids i figure the movie would be for kids. again, i hope im wrong and it rocks because TMNT FTW


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2006)

^So is power rangers but it seems that alot of people still enjoy it and there in there like 20+ so this has a large fanbase, plus i love the comics = this = awsome.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 27, 2006)

I really hate Power Rangers though...


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 27, 2006)

eenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Heroes in a half-shell - Turtle Power

They?re the world?s most fearsome fighting teens (we're really hip)
They?re heroes in a half shell and they?re green, (hey! get a grip!)
When the evil Shredder attacks,
These turtles boys don't cut him no slack.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

Splinter taught them to be ninja teens (he's a radical rat)
Leonardo leads, Donatello does machines (that's a fact Jack)
Raphael is cool but crude, (gimme' a break)
Michaelangelo is a party dude (PARTY!!)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles,
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
Heroes in a half shell,
Turtle power!



WOOOT


----------

